# elevé



## Anaiss

Bonjour,
J'aimerais interpréter correctement ce passage d'une brève biographie:

"Breton de Brest, il est né le 23 juin 1970. *Élevé *à Rennes, il n'est pas très bon élève à l'école(...)"

Est-ce qu'_élevé_ a une connotation liée forcément aux écoles qu'on fréquente?

Mi domandavo se si potesse tradurre semplicemente con _cresciuto a Rennes_... 
Se ad esempio dovessi dire "nato e cresciuto a Milano", "Né et élevé à Milan" potrebbe essere un equivalente?

Merci


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Anaiss,
secondo me "cresciuto" va bene, sottintendendo l'uso transitivo del verbo, ad es. "cresciuto a Milano" vorrebbe dire che è stato cresciuto (= allevato, educato) a Milano e non che "è cresciuto" a Milano.
Saluti e auguri di buon anno!


----------



## Anaiss

Grazie Ruminante, auguri per un buon 2011 anche a te.

Il mio dubbio era sul significato più generale che sembra avere "cresciuto" e su ciò che suggerisce alla lettura:
trovo che _cresciuto_ si focalizzi sul soggetto e il suo percorso di vita senza un riferimento implicito a eventuali tutori che ne hanno curato l'educazione, e in questo senso mi sembra meno "passivo" di _allevato _o _educato_.


----------



## Corsicum

Bonjour. 


Anaiss said:


> Est-ce qu'_élevé_ a une connotation liée forcément aux écoles qu'on fréquente?


Non, il me semble que le sens est identique à celui de cet exemple :
_Un enfant est élevé / On élève un enfant_ .
_Fonction du nombre *d'enfants élevés* = funzione del numero *di bambini allevati*_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=499420:cs&page=1&hwords=enfants+elev%C3%A9s%7E

Edit* : *je n’avais pas lu le message de *Ruminante*, pour*« *_cresciuto »_ je n’ai aucune idée de l’usage en Italien ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anaiss,
Toh ! Sei passata micina ? Carino ! ... Mi sbaglio, o l'avevi già fatto l'anno scorso per le feste ?


Anaiss said:


> "Breton de Brest, il est né le 23 juin 1970. *Élevé *à Rennes, il n'est pas très bon élève à l'école(...)"
> Est-ce qu'_élevé_ a une connotation liée forcément aux écoles qu'on fréquente?
> Non, dans les écoles, on n'élève pas (ou plus), on éduque, on forme, malgré que le terme _élève_ soit utilisé pour qui les fréquente . ​Mi domandavo se si potesse tradurre semplicemente con _cresciuto a Rennes_...  Certo
> Se ad esempio dovessi dire "nato e cresciuto a Milano", "Né et élevé à Milan" potrebbe essere un equivalente? Credo di sí, o forse "né et formé à Milan" se vuoi insistere sull'educazione scolastica
> 
> Merci


 
Un caro saluto !

Edit : Neanch'io avevo letto gli altri post . Stavo seguendo insieme un forum su un sito di musica ...

SALUTONI A TUTTI !


----------



## Ruminante

Io sono cresciuto = j'ai grandi; Io sono stato cresciuto = j'ai été élevé.

Dans le deuxième cas, il y a une idée qui n'est pas présente dans le premier, c'est-à-dire l'idée que quelqu'un s'est occupé de moi, pendant que je grandissait.

En attendant d'autres avis, je pense que tant dans l'italien "crescere" que dans le français "élever" il n'y ait pas de lien direct avec la scolarité... autrement on dirait par exemple: sono stato educato dai Gesuiti ... j'ai été éduqué par les Jésuites ...

Insomma *"Élevé *à Rennes, il n'est pas très bon élève à l'école(...)" lo tradurrei con "Cresciuto a Rennes, non ha un buon rendimento a scuola... " e non con "Educato a Rennes, non ha un buon rendimento a scuola". 

L'altro esempio "nato e cresciuto a Milano" lo tradurrei invece "Né et grandi à Milan". 

Ciao e auguri anche a te Corsicum di un bellissimo anno.

EDIT Ora che letto il post di matoupaschat, pubblicato mentre scrivevo il mio, vorrei concludere dicendo che "nato e cresciuto a Milano" è di certo perfettamente traducibile con "Né et élevé à Milan" perchè con cresciuto qui si intende di certo "allevato, tirato su". 

Piccolo OT riguardo alla proposta di Matou per insistere sulla formazione scolastica: "Né et formé a Milan", mi chiedo come la potremmo rendere in italiano ... "Nato ed educato a Milano", vero? l'alternativa "Nato e andato a scuola a Milano" non mi sembra molto appropriata...


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie *Ruminante*, tous mes vœux à tous aussi, en Corse : « _Pace è salute_ »


----------



## matoupaschat

Tra le righe :


Ruminante said:


> Io sono cresciuto = j'ai grandi; Io sono stato cresciuto = j'ai été élevé. ==> Sí, ma il solo "Cresciuto a Milano" ha tutt'e due significati .
> 
> Dans le deuxième cas, il y a une idée qui n'est pas présente dans le premier, c'est-à-dire l'idée que quelqu'un s'est occupé de moi, pendant que je grandissait.
> 
> En attendant d'autres avis, je pense que tant dans l'italien "crescere" que dans le français "élever" il n'y ait pas de lien direct avec la scolarité... autrement on dirait par exemple: sono stato educato dai Gesuiti ... j'ai été éduqué par les Jésuites ...
> 
> Insomma *"Élevé *à Rennes, il n'est pas très bon élève à l'école(...)" lo tradurrei con "Cresciuto a Rennes, non ha un buon rendimento a scuola... " e non con "Educato a Rennes, non ha un buon rendimento a scuola".
> 
> L'altro esempio "nato e cresciuto a Milano" lo tradurrei invece "Né et grandi à Milan". ==> No, mi dispiace, si dirà piuttosto "il est né et a grandi à Milan"
> 
> Ciao e auguri anche a te Corsicum di un bellissimo anno.
> 
> EDIT Ora che letto il post di matoupaschat, pubblicato mentre scrivevo il mio, vorrei concludere dicendo che "nato e cresciuto a Milano" è di certo perfettamente traducibile con "Né et élevé à Milan" perchè con cresciuto qui si intende di certo "allevato, tirato su".
> 
> Piccolo OT riguardo alla proposta di Matou per insistere sulla formazione scolastica: "Né et formé a Milan", mi chiedo come la potremmo rendere in italiano ... "Nato ed educato a Milano", vero? l'alternativa "Nato e andato a scuola a Milano" non mi sembra molto appropriata...


----------



## Ruminante

grazie mille per le correzioni!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> grazie mille per le correzioni!


 Ma intendiamoci bene, non sono correzioni, solo suggerimenti ...


----------



## Anaiss

Voilà, merci à tous, j'ai eu la possibilité de réfléchir un peu mieux sur ma question et ce qui m’intéressait c'était de découvrir les sous-entendus de chaque langue.



			
				matoupaschat said:
			
		

> Io sono cresciuto = j'ai grandi; Io sono stato cresciuto = j'ai été élevé. ==> Sí, ma il solo "Cresciuto a Milano" ha tutt'e due significati .


 c'était exactement ça ce que je voulais dire.
Allevare in italiano si usa generalmente quando si parla di _animali _(bestiame, o da compagnia) o di _bambini_, in riferimento al periodo specifico dell'infanzia. Per parlare di essere umani in genere si usa spesso e volentieri crescere con costruzione transitiva, come diceva Ruminante.

"_Cresciuto a_ " a en soi l'idée que l'individu est grandi physiquement dans un certain lieu, et que là il a eu l'occasion de faire ses expériences les plus significatives (école comprise): l'attention est sur l'individu, pas sur son contexte familial.

Qu'est-ce qu'on pourrait sur "_élevé à_"?

P.S. @matoupaschat, moi je n'était pas là l'année dernière. En tous cas,oui, j'aime changer l'image périodiquement!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Allevare in italiano si usa generalmente quando si parla di _animali _(bestiame, o da compagnia) o di _bambini_, in riferimento al periodo specifico dell'infanzia. Stessa cosa con _élever _in francese
> Per parlare di essere umani in genere si usa spesso e volentieri crescere con costruzione transitiva, come diceva Ruminante.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on pourrait sur "_élevé à_"? ==> mi sa che manca qualcosa ...


Se la domanda è come si potrebbe tradurre "*Élevé *à Rennes, il n'est pas très bon élève à l'école(...)", ti suggerisco, d'accordo (in parte) con Rumi, "Cresciuto a Rennes, non è bravissimo a scuola" ; così, tutto c'è .


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Se la domanda è come si potrebbe tradurre "*Élevé *à Rennes, il n'est pas très bon élève à l'école(...)", ti suggerisco, d'accordo (in parte) con Rumi, "Cresciuto a Rennes, non è bravissimo a scuola" ; così, tutto c'è .



élevé à + lieu, bien entendu.


----------



## Ruminante

Anaiss, "Qu'est-ce qu'on pourrait sur "_élevé à_"? ==> mi sa che manca qualcosa ..."
Facci caso, manca qualcosa dopo "pourrait"... Tanti cari saluti


----------



## Anaiss

Ruminante said:


> Anaiss, "Qu'est-ce qu'on pourrait sur "_élevé à_"? ==> mi sa che manca qualcosa ..."
> Facci caso, manca qualcosa dopo "pourrait"... Tanti cari saluti



........dire...era così scontato nella mia mente che non me ne sono accorta!
Grazie, un caro saluto


----------

